# Testear transformador tipo chopper



## blasata (Feb 22, 2013)

Hola,

me gustaría saber como verificar tensiones en un transfromador chopper como el de la imagen
ya que no lo he hecho nunca y no quiero estropear un equipo que funciona..

Los pines que dan continuidad son: 1-2,3-4,5-6,7-8,9-10,11-12. En los equipos rotos no es igual, algunos están cortados me imagino que por el calor ya que la parte amarilla, donde están el arrollamiento, como derretido. 
La tensión de entrada viene parte 1234, pero no sé como medir.

gracias!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 22, 2013)

Amigo recuerda que estos dispositivos funcionan con alta fcia., por lo tanto no puedes medirlo con un multimetro corriente.


----------



## blasata (Feb 22, 2013)

tengo un multímetro digital modelo Ricol DM3058. ¿servirá?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 22, 2013)

La mejor manera de chequear un transformador tipo chopper, es similar a la prueba sobre fly-back.
Se debe excitar con una tension de alta fcia., luego se mide la corriente de primario que varia segun modelo a estudiar. Ademas pueden medirse las tensiones de los secundarios, luego de rectificarse y filtrarse.
Los multimetros estan diseñados para fcias. bajas. 50, 60Hz o algo "poco" mas. Ademas, puedes dañar al mismo, conectandolo directamente en los devanados.


----------

